# Genetic thoughts?...



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

These are some of the babies from my most recent litter...I'm trying to figure out what I have going on genetically color-wise. Mother is a A^vy/a undermarked brindle, father is a sepia?...very dark c-diluted texel buck.

baby A...satin blue based tricolor...black eyes...don't think she is brindled, but what is her c-dilution?

IMG_0555 by Stina_83, on Flickr

baby B...satin blue based brindle...I think that's what he is...black eyes. thoughts?

IMG_0609 by Stina_83, on Flickr

baby C...splashed...black eyes. thought's on her c-dilution?

IMG_0657 by Stina_83, on Flickr

baby D...satin tricolor brindle???...pink eyes. any thoughts here?...

IMG_0638 by Stina_83, on Flickr

baby E...rex splash and/or brindle...ruby eyes. any thoughts on this one?...

IMG_0685 by Stina_83, on Flickr

baby F...dark splashed...black eyes. c-dilution?...

IMG_0705 by Stina_83, on Flickr

baby G...tricolor...ruby eyes. c-dilution?...

IMG_0715 by Stina_83, on Flickr

baby H...rex, super light splashed or tri...no idea if there's brindle here...ruby eyes. Any thoughts?

IMG_0749 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Here is everyone together...

IMG_0779 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Sire and Dam...

IMG_0528 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0755 by Stina_83, on Flickr

It's only possible to have 2 different c-dilute combinations here...but there is such a wide variation in the litter... With very dark and very light animals with dark and pink eyes so I am having a hard time figuring out what is going on! I would appreciate any insights!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

No one has any thoughts?.... I'm really clueless as to what c-dilutes I'm dealing with here that have given me such a wide range in dark eyed bubs as well as some pink eyed bubs....


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I'm not an expert in any way but if the Sire is actually dark sepia then he would be aa BB c[ch]c[e] Dd Pp (carrying blue, chinchilla and possibley pink eyes. And the Dam would probably be A[vy]- BB Cc Dd Pp (also carrying blue and pink eyes but not sure about this...could be Cc.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If the doe is carrying c then I don't think I'd have the dark splashed babies...I think they would be much lighter. My thought was dad is probably c^ch/c^e and mom is C/c^e. I have to see if I have the buck's paperwork somewhere...I think Cindy gave me a pedigree for him so I can see if there is any possibility of p in his background. I didn't think it was a possibility...but I dunno...maybe it is.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

The buck doesn't carry any pink eye dilution, it's one gene I haven't played with yet, lol, his dame is a siamese splashed, so he's at least got c^h, as for the sire, he's very very dark, i'd thought he was mock chocolate, but he's got a little siamese baby in his most recent litter, so maybe he's just a very dark burmese. So your little buck should be c^ch/c^h.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok thanks.....now I'm really baffled about the red eyes.... lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Stina, I think you may have both c^ch and c^h. It's hard to tell on the dark babies, but I'd guess that the very light LH res with red eyes will show points. That's just a guess. And I love the babies, and I'm jealous, and they're just adorable, and ... and...

Do you have any idea what the parents' dams and sires were like? Always collecting data. Jealous and inquisitive...my brindle tri litters didn't work out well at all. I want to do this myself! First I need to 'clear' some space, though, someway or another...want some more tris?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

No, I actually dont' want tris/splashed at all....and wasn't expecting them in this litter.

If mom carries c^h that could explain the red eyes....the "tri" doe has such BRIGHT orange...which I don't think you'd see with siamese.....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The combo of c^e with c^h might do that, or with c...

The tri genes work differently with yellow/red/brindling than they do with the black/brown/blues. If you have c^e the yellows/reds and brindles will largely dilute down to BEW in a couple of generations unless you can figure out which mousies carry it. My lines are all mixed up, and I'm just starting to get stuff sorted out. I suppose almost any color or marking could devolved to c^e c^e and come up BEW...or c^e c.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

c^e produces black or ruby eyes in any combination.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

It is highly unlikely that your pink eyed baby is actually p/p. She is probably Himi with invisible points due to her base color.

It is very possible to get dark splashed babies with ce/c or cch/c. I get a huge variation in litters when all the babies are ce/c-- some will be dark and some are lighter.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Well considering Cindy bred the buck and confirmed that he does not carry p anyway, I know that the babies cannot be p/p.

Witht he pink eyes what I must have is either c^ch/c^h and c^h/c^h or c^ch/c and c^h/c....I still don't know about c^ch/c producing so dark of coloration though....I just can't see any combation with c making as dark of a diluted color as the one black based doe and blue doe........


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You might be right.


----------

